# Stockley Pines (nee Park) â€“ West London



## coolhand (Aug 29, 2011)

Unless itâ€™s very cheap donâ€™t play it. I understand it has a good pedigree â€“ designed by Trent Jones Snr and claiming to have hosted some Senior & Challenge tour events - so at Â£35 it seemed a good deal. It wasnâ€™t!
Apparently theyâ€™ve rearranged the holes around the club house to fit in a driving range. This has totally ruined the flow of the course, created a long walk to the 10th (more of that later), made the holes the other side of the bypass seem disconnected and also added huge earth banks that have made the 15th & 18th unsightly. Add to that greens that are in far from good condition, lots of bare patches and things would be bad enough but then there is the 10th.
Thanks to the photo section Iâ€™ve seen what Lydd is like and this hole would have fitted right in. Itâ€™s basically a horseshoe of elevated earth banking with a blind tee at one end and a tiny green at the other. The fairway seems to be devoid of grass in large areas and there seems to be no sensible way to play it â€“ every option is likely to end up with a lost ball/OOB.
All in all a disappointment, although there are some nice holes, they just don't make up for the re-design, RTJ Snr must be turning in his grave.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 29, 2011)

You also get panoramic views of west Drayton. This cannot be good.

It is built on an old rubbish tip. They should have left it alone.

The greens have been shocking since it opened. A mate was a chef there, and got free golf. He paid to play somewhere else.

Wasn't aware it had been renamed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

Played it once and that was one time too many. A case of trying to put a course where it shouldn't be to jump on the golf boom a few years back and trying to be all things to all people. Not in the same ball park as Lydd but definitely on the to be avoided list


----------



## RGDave (Aug 30, 2011)

Is this the abomination near to the M25/M4?

If so, even I avoided it back in the day.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2011)

One of......

Not as bad as thorney park. Just.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Aug 31, 2011)

I was a member at Stockley for a year back in the late 1990s.  It was a decent layout and in good nick in those days.  Then the ownership changes and it went down the toilet faster than a turd after a curry.

It is definitely the Lydd of London now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2011)

I was a member at Stockley for a year back in the late 1990s.  It was a decent layout and in good nick in those days.  Then the ownership changes and it went down the toilet faster than a turd after a curry.

It is definitely the Lydd of London now.
		
Click to expand...

Still think it was a bad layout squeezed into an area too small to make a decent course out of and the smell of filthy lucre meant it was a case of cram as many on as you can. I know a lot of guys from that neck of the woods who have played it from day one and it was never what it promised to be


----------



## NobbyNobbs (Aug 31, 2011)

This is 2 minutes from my place of work. When we moved to here, I thought sweet.
I've played 1 9 hole round after work since, and despite buying a range card for practice, have only used 3 buckets, as I'd rather drive further out the way for nicer place to be.
I feel I'm being harsh, but having seen the Lydd review, I reckon those above are correct. 
Craig


----------



## Piece (Sep 23, 2011)

Was a good course a long time ago, but has been crap for a while. Mind you I did get my ace there....


----------

